# Refit rumor......



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Can anyone varify this?

http://www.finescale.com/fsm/community/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=40909

Not trying to start trouble, just saw this and was wondering if it had any basis in fact.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Who knows what that means,just wait for it at your local hobby shop.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

I'd be very, very, very, very, very, very, very, upset.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

They can't get any. No one can. Why?

Because I bought them all. Bruhahahahahaha!

Now you guys will have to buy them from me.

At a tidy profit! Bruhahahahahahaha!

James :devil:


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

mb1k said:


> I'd be very, very, very, very, very, very, very, upset.


I've almost been expecting this


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Perhaps my earlier joke about the license expiring won't be so funny...


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I called MegaHobby today ,I was told that they will get them in a couple of days!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I was told the same thing today by Doll and Hobby, so no worries. This is just another stupid, STUPID rumor. NO company would spend the money to create a kit, box it, ship it halfway across the planet just to halt it's distribution. Their stockholders would burn the Board of Directors, and I'm NOT talkin' effigy here, boys!


The only even slightly similar situation I can remember was with the Godzilla Go-Cart. PL had shipped those, when Toho in Japan got upset and demanded they be removed from the market and destroyed. That was bad news for all, but the kits did get shipped before being recalled.

So, let's not pass any more rumors around, eh? We're all at the "Christmas Eve" stage of waiting for this amazing kit. Let's all savor the wanting of it before it gets here.

Larry


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*?*

A Godzilla Go-Cart? Are you serious?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*yes, he's serious*

It was a repop of an Aurora (?) kit. It was just called "The Go Cart" and featured Godzilla in a helmet driving a hot rod. They still show up on the 'bay on a regular basis and surprisingly the price seems to have come down to under $40 lately. It's a fun little kit. I have a used unassembled one sitting in my closet for someday.

I also have the uber rare Crash Bandicoot on his Jetboard .


----------



## dmh2142 (Apr 16, 2005)

I checked the status of my refit order and found this on Tower Hobbies website:
Polar Lights 1/350 Star Trek NCC 1701-A 

Manufacturer Stock# 4205 

Special Stock# LXGMX6 

Stock Status Discontinued

Link:http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGMX6&P=7

Okay... now what the f*** is going on??


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hmm...I'm not joking when I ask, *could* their license have expired???


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

For crying out loud.....its just one on line hobby supply site.

They BETTER be wrong!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh man. Maybe it's the End of Times .

I have to say I'm anxiously awaiting to see how this plays out. It's almost better than the earlier theory I mentioned about what if the ship gets sunk on its way from China.

...boy, that rat in your avatar there looks either pissed off, or apprehensive, I'm not sure which


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

I believe thay have it listed as discontinued because they put it in there system as 4205 which has been discontinued the new number is 4204. We have not received our shipment as of yet. I know they are at the Ertl warehouse hopefully they shipped them out today. I will post more as I gather more info. Wil call first thing in the morning. http://www.Megahobby.com


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Thanks...*

Thanks Mega1 for the update. It's helpful to get status reports from those in the know rather than all this speculation and theories of conspiracy.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

if you look further on the site it reads: Product has been discontinued either by the manufacturer or by us. We are unable to take orders for such items.
that could mean anything, chill or as HAL says take a stress pill Dave.


----------



## scalehobby (May 23, 2003)

*No worries*

I agree with Mega... these kits are on their way to us, and soon to be on their way to you all.

http://forums.scalehobby.com


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Seriously, I am sure I saw a posting a while back that RC announced that the first run was completely sold out. Whoever (Hobby Shops, Retailers, etc...) ordered them would get them but if anyone else tried to order they would be informed that they were sold out. 

And a second run would be based on additional demand. If it wasn't there, they would not run any more (hence "discontinued").

Maybe Tower waited to long to put their order in and are out of luck in getting any. And on their website they put "discontinued" as, in their case, unless there is a second run, they are, in all fact, really "discontinued".

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bad things happen when a German pope gets elected on Hitler's birthday!
















Just kiddin'....


----------



## scifibear2 (Oct 19, 2003)

*From PL Customer Service*

From: "Learning Curve" <[email protected]> Add to Address Book 
To: [email protected] 
Subject: Re: Playing Mantis Contact Form! 
Date: Tue, 19 Apr 2005 14:30:42 -0500 


Hello Dennis,

The Star Trek Enterprise NCC 1701-A are available. We will be shipping 
to 
retailers this week.

Best Regards,
Customer Service

----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, April 07, 2005 6:15 PM
Subject: Playing Mantis Contact Form!


> Name: Dennis Bomar
>
> What is the status of the Enterprise A 1:350 Refit?
>
> This message was sent on 04/07/2005 at 18:15:33


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Just spoke to my rep they are shipping out tomorrow the 21st we should have them by monday no problems only refits. http://www.Megahobby.com


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

*Bravo Zulu*

Thanks guys, for trying to bring sanity, to a paranoid world.

Edge


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

This is really fun watching  everyone squirm!!
Reminds me of peoples reactions back in the _"GEEEE O TEEEEEN"_ days.

RK


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.megahobby.com/cgi-bin/shopper.exe?preadd=action&key=POL4204

Indicates shipping on the 25th.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

That would be the *week of* the 25th!

Edge


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Edge said:


> Thanks guys, for trying to bring sanity, to a paranoid world.
> 
> Edge


I use to have a paranoid. Nothing like getting those pictures in 60 seconds. Oh wait .... you were talking about the camera weren't you :jest:


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

I got a nice email from Tower Hobbies today saying....

the following item can no longer be purchased from Tower Hobbies, therefore it has been removed from your Wish List:

Polar Lights 1/350 Star Trek NCC 1701-A 


I'm looking to get 1 shipped to Ireland but only Megahobby was nice enough to give me a shipping price in advance, but $40 shipping is a bit steep.

Doll and Hobby mail the shipping costs after ordering.

Anywhere else I can pre-order from?


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Prosta said:


> I got a nice email from Tower Hobbies today saying....
> 
> the following item can no longer be purchased from Tower Hobbies, therefore it has been removed from your Wish List:
> 
> ...


 Starship Modeler is taking orders.


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

Rogue1 said:


> Starship Modeler is taking orders.


Feck it - went with Mega. Its only money (and a killer exchange rate  )


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Ahh cool, finally I 'know' someone who's directly benefiting from the U.S. economy being in the toilet .


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I just spoke to our local hobby dealer in Newfoundland. She said June 25th available but shipping to "town" will take @ 10 days. 
looks good Xfingers.
Rob


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

LGFugate said:


> The only even slightly similar situation I can remember was with the Godzilla Go-Cart. PL had shipped those, when Toho in Japan got upset and demanded they be removed from the market and destroyed. That was bad news for all, but the kits did get shipped before being recalled.


Wanted to clear this one up a bit.
PL did reissue the Godzilla Go-Cart as just the Go-Cart.
That way the did not need licensing to do the kit.
It was actually on the market for quite some time. (around a year I belive the kit came out in 99 and the announcement about ditching it was middle of 2000)
Toho could do nothing about it, because the godzilla figure on the kit was protected under 'parody'

When PL decided they wanted to work with Toho to get licensing to release godzilla, rodan, and ghidrah (and eventually the big G), they disposed of all the inventory they still had of the Go Cart to smooth the way with Toho.
Now weather PL did this as a good faith thing, or if Toho demanded it was never actually leaked.

Just wanted to clear this up as it seems to come up a lot.
No matter how unhappy Toho was, they had no legal way to stop PL from producing it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Several small hobby shops that are just now trying to order the Refits from their distributors and/or PL are being told they are not available currently. Not because they have been canceled. But because the first production run has been sold out.

Apparently some distributors/shop owners don't know the difference between sold out and discontinued.

Theoretically they might never do another production run. But why they wouldn't do another run considering how the entire first run is a sell-out would be beyond me.


Then again, the wisdom of PL not doing the Refit and the 1/350th TOS E kit way sooner was beyond my understanding as well, so I guess nothing is impossible.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds like there is a pretty big demand to be filled esp to the smaller shops 
that are now getting questions from thier customers wanting these .
i predict a second run will be done . i am Crisswell , i know all .
hb


----------

